# Westmalle Tripel Clone



## gibbocore (27/7/08)

Hi Again.

I found this recipe trawling google, looks good, http://www.homebrewchef.com/WestmalleTripelConeRecipe.html the bloke said he won some awards etc with it. I'd love to give it a shot. However, i'd like to know how important it is to do the step infusion mash, my current equipment isnt really up to the task (a bit arduous). Will it make a massive difference, or should i work out the decoctions and do a few steps?

Westmalle Tripel Clone
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 2/04/2007 
Style: Tripel Brewer: Sean Paxton 
Batch Size: 37.85 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 45.91 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: Brew Pot (12.5 gal) and Igloo Cooler (10 Gal) 
Actual Efficiency: 143.1 % 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 0.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.35 kg Castle Pilsner (2 Row) (3.9 EBC) Grain 87.5 % 
56.70 gm Saaz [3.40%] (60 min) Hops 11.6 IBU 
56.70 gm Saaz [3.40%] (30 min) Hops 8.9 IBU 
14.18 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [3.90%] (60 min) Hops 3.4 IBU 
14.18 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [3.90%] (30 min) Hops 2.6 IBU 
14.18 gm Saaz [3.00%] (30 min) Hops 2.0 IBU 
1.00 items Servomyces Yeast Nutrient (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.91 kg Candi Sugar, Clear (1.0 EBC) Sugar 12.5 % 
1 Pkgs Trappist High Gravity (Wyeast Labs #3787) Yeast-Wheat 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.048 SG (1.065-1.095 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.080 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.010 SG (1.013-1.020 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Color: 6.1 EBC (6.9-11.8 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 28.5 IBU (20.0-35.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.9 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.9 % (6.3-10.0 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 8.9 % 
Actual Calories: 767 cal/l 


Mash Profile Name: Abbey Step Infusion Mash Tun Weight: 4.08 kg 
Mash Grain Weight: 6.35 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH 
Grain Temperature: 22.2 C Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C 
Sparge Water: 33.34 L Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Acid Rest Add 19.87 L of water at 37.2 C 35.0 C 15 min 
Protein Rest Add 0.00 L of water at 50.0 C 50.0 C 15 min 
Gluten Rest Add 0.00 L of water at 55.0 C 55.0 C 15 min 
Beta Rest Add 0.00 L of water at 62.2 C 62.2 C 30 min 
Full Beta Rest Add 0.00 L of water at 64.4 C 64.4 C 90 min 
Mashout Add 0.00 L of water at 76.7 C 76.7 C 15 min


----------



## Adamt (27/7/08)

I'd say it really depends on what malt you do use... I've never heard of "Castle Pilsner" malt before, and it may require special treatment based on it's properties.

With our available malts I'd say the acid rest would be the most important to replicate generate the required clove-component precursors. 

I would be a little wary on the numbers.. it reckons an "Actual Efficiency" of 143.1%.


----------



## gibbocore (27/7/08)

i saw that and imediatley thought that i'd probably just replace it with beg/german pils malt (wey). Didn't notice the efficiancy though.


----------



## schooey (27/7/08)

Ermm.... How can you get 143% Actual efficiency? :blink: Is that because the Candi sugar is not factored in to the recipe in Promash/Beersmith?


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (27/7/08)

I would dump the step mash, add in about 7% Carapils and use the yeast that is alleged to be the Westmalle strain, WLP 530 or WY1762.
But be prepared for another elleventymillion suggestions.


----------



## Stuster (27/7/08)

I think dumping the step mash is the right idea. I think that 3787 is supposed to be the Westmalle yeast, Vlad, at least according to BLAM. For a different suggestion, I'd say use cane sugar instead of candi sugar. Same thing for cheaper.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (27/7/08)

Yes Suster you are correct, just consulted BLAM, 1762 is Rochefort. 
The HBD White Labs/Wyeast comparison chart obviously has a few holes in it. Agree on the sugar too.


----------

